# Clausing 5904 Info



## RandyM (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi gang,

I found a Clausing 5904 lathe and was wondering what you owners can tell me about your machines. From what I have been able to research they seem to be pretty nice machines. This one is a 24 between centers unit. It has a VFD all wired and ready to go. Any pros and cons you can clue me into would be great. Any hurtles to clear on being able to turning metric threads? The more info the better, thanks.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 31, 2018)

I’m familiar with the 6900 series. About the same, just the 6900 is a little bigger. Some folks are disappointed with the vari-drive, but I do not have any problems with it. If it has a VFD, maybe the vari-drive was bypassed? And some complain about the clutch. I can also say I have had a clutch problem or two. But, is not that hard to fix.  Parts are still available to my knowledge? You could get sticker shock though. I can hold tenth’s all day with it. All in all a nice lathe but not a 10ee…Dave


----------



## RandyM (Jan 31, 2018)

Dave,

Can you elaborate on the drive. What are the draw-backs that others are voicing?

Yeah, I'll have to give him a call and find out the details. Not sure what you mean sticker shock, he is asking $3000. If it is a good machine with VFD I'd think he is in the ballpark. You are not always going to fine deals. I just want fair.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have the 5914, converted to VFD. It required numerous bearing replacements (QCGB, backgear hub, motor), spindle was fine.
Its a pretty nice running lathe at this point. Only issue is that the feed gears are a bit noisy but I think some of that is to be expected.
Metric treading requires a special banjo with the conversion gears, not cheap, but someone on the yahoo or PM group was reproducing them at one point.
Steady rests for these are rare and expensive, grab one if you run into one...


----------



## chips&more (Jan 31, 2018)

Awhile back someone on eBay was making the Metric gearing for the 5900. I kinda recollect $350? Anyway, it’s possible, but, you would need to remove the head stock end cover. Remove the banjo. And do other stuff just to cut Metric. It would not be just as simple as moving a lever or something. I solved the metric thread cutting problem by getting another lathe. And it’s dedicated to cutting Metric threads only! And it was cheaper than getting Metric gearing for the 6900. And now I have two lathes. Well, two lathes for that one side of the shop anyway.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 31, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can you elaborate on the drive. What are the draw-backs that others are voicing?
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to give him a call and find out the details. Not sure what you mean sticker shock, he is asking $3000. If it is a good machine with VFD I'd think he is in the ballpark. You are not always going to fine deals. I just want fair.


One of the vari-drive parts has a coated steel shaft. This coating could come off the shaft. Don’t recall what the coating material is? Maybe in the plastic family? Mine is green in color. If the coating does come off the vari-drive, it’s useless and the lathe will not run. I have seen on the net numerous ideas on a fix.

Sorry, when I said sticker shock I meant paying Clausing replacement part prices.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks guys for the great info., it is highly appreciated. Well, I talked to the seller and all the mechanical variable speed drive components have been removed in favor of the VFD. I am now a bit concerned about the inconvenience of metric threading. Not an insurmountable hurdle but, inconvenient non the less. The machine has been posted for 23 days now and doesn't look like it is moving all that fast. I am going to take some more time to ponder my decision.


----------



## machPete99 (Feb 1, 2018)

Info on the metric gear sets: (there are actually 2 slightly different versions, depending on your model/SN):

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...eading-kits-clausing-4900-5900-lathes-259795/

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...eading-kits-clausing-5900-4900-lathes-296598/

Also have manual (attached)...


----------



## RandyM (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you Pete. 

That is great info.

One plus for the machine is it has the L00 spindle nose. That is the same as my Logan.


----------



## woodzy9370 (Jan 28, 2019)

Did you ever get this machine.  I have a 5904 and I think it is one of the best lathes I have run.  I converted my to the VFD route after I purchased it.  Mine came is plenty of chucks, Jacobs collets, steady rest, centers, tool holders.  Other than this vari-drive, it worked great.  Spend a few hundred to convert it and can't be happier.  Built a 5D collect system for it.  I think I have about $1000 in the entire lathe including it purchase price.   The next project might be a DRO and new cross feed nut / screw.  I put a travel-dial on it and those really are very nice but the I am building a V-Four motor which needs to have a lot of lathe work.


----------



## noelster (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey
I'm new to the site and need to know the best way to put out the word that I need a metric threading attachment for Clausing 5914 serial number 506927?? Any help is appreciated


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 6, 2022)

The Clausing metric threading kit is not available. They don’t seem to come up used very often. Clausing will send you the drawings for most of the parts. But an electronic lead screw may be a better use of time and money. I’m in the same boat with my 5913.


----------



## noelster (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you - I am going to keep watch out for the Clausing Metric attachment and start looking for a deal on a lathe that metric threads...


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 7, 2022)

noelster said:


> …start looking for a deal on a lathe that metric threads...



Hehe, I still have my Grizzly G0602 because I want to be able to metric thread if desired. I’d probably get a die and do it on my Clausing anyway. 

I really would like to set up an ELS.


----------



## noelster (Jan 8, 2022)

Have you looked into motor and control options? I might be game to do that too. I've seen a complete cnc package somewhere but that is definitely cost prohibitive. dro and speed control with preset capability would interest me tho if not too many $$$


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 8, 2022)

Sorry, I’ve not looked into it with any purpose.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2022)

The most common problem with electronic lead screws is that too many people buy the cheapest lowest resolution TAC that they can find.  Or worse, try to used a single sensor that is the equivalent of a one-line TAC.


----------



## noelster (Jan 10, 2022)

10-4 
Where is a good place for quality components? I'm interested


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 10, 2022)

I think that this is the place that we bought the most recent 1000-line rotary  encoders from.  Of course, that is far from the only part that you will need.  However, they probably have more than just rotary encoders.  I tried to delete all but the name and address but for some reason, it wouldn't delete.





Hi Robert,
You asked and we acted! We’ve re-designed our website to help you find things faster and easier. Check out our updated website at *encoder.com*.
You'll find:

A complete library of documents to make everything from installation instructions to product datasheets easy to find
New product pages with photos of the accessories for each product
New expansive main menu that makes it fast and easy to find what you need
This new website is part of our continual drive to be your responsive experts in motion control, providing the motion feedback devices you need. And remember: EPC is still filling most orders in just 4 to 6 days.


Looking forward to hearing from you!
*Dave Wilson
National Sales Manager
Encoder Products Company* • encoder.com
1-800-366-5412 ext 4711 • davew@encoder.com



Encoder Products Company, 464276 Highway 95 South, PO Box 249, Sagle, ID 83860, USA, 208-263-8541
Unsubscribe Manage preferences​


----------

